# vlc auf jack konfigurieren - FIXED

## Erdie

Ich möchte nach und nach alles auf jack umstellen. Beim vlc habe ich das Problem, dass es im UI keine jack Option gibt obwohl das USE flag "jack" gesetzt ist. Ich habe mir schon einen Wolf gesucht: Eine riesige Liste alsa devices wird angeboten aber die jack Option erscheint nicht. Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## firefly

jack support ist als plugin implementiert. Eventuell ist das plugin nicht aktiv?

Bei VLC gibt es folgende seite bezüglich jack: https://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Modules/jack/

https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC/ Da wird es auch gut beschrieben was man machen muss um jack zu verwenden...

Das ganze brachte eine suche "vlc jack" zu tage....

----------

## Erdie

Das hatte ich schon gefunden, hat aber nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

"vlc-plugin-jack" existiert nicht als paket im gentoo repo und ich hatte daher angenommmen, dass es mit dem USE flag mitintalliert wird. Starte ich vlc mit dem parameter:

```

vlc -p jack --advanced --help-verbose

```

liefert:

```

VLC media player 2.2.6 Umbrella (revision 2.2.6-0-g1aae78981c)

 Hardware-Audio Input (access_jack)

      --jack-input-use-vlc-pace, --no-jack-input-use-vlc-pace 

                                 Geschwindigkeit (standardmäßig aus)

          Lese den Audio Stream als VLC Geschwindigkeit anstatt als Hardware Geschwindigkeit (standardmäßig aus)

      --jack-input-auto-connect, --no-jack-input-auto-connect 

                                 Automatische Verbindung (standardmäßig aus)

          Automatisch die Input-Ports von VLC mit den verfügbaren Output-Ports verbinden. (standardmäßig aus)

 Hardware Audioausgabe (jack)

      --jack-auto-connect, --no-jack-auto-connect 

                                 Automatisch mit beschreibbaren Clients verbinden (standardmäßig an)

          Wenn aktiviert, wird diese Option die Tonausgabe an die zuerst gefundenen schreibbaren Hardware(Jack)-Clients leiten. (standardmäßig an)

      --jack-connect-regex <Text> 

                                 Mit passenden Clients verbinden, auf die ... passt

          Wenn "Automatisch verbinden" aktiviert ist, werden nur JACK-Clients, die dem regulären Ausdruck entsprechen, für eine Verbindung in

          Betracht gezogen.

      --jack-gain <Fließkommazahl [0,000000 .. 8,000000]> 

                                 Softwareverstärker

          Diese lineare Verstärkung wird im Programm angewandt.

martin@kellerkind ~ $ vlc -p jack --advanced --help-verbose

VLC media player 2.2.6 Umbrella (revision 2.2.6-0-g1aae78981c)

 Hardware-Audio Input (access_jack)

      --jack-input-use-vlc-pace, --no-jack-input-use-vlc-pace 

                                 Geschwindigkeit (standardmäßig aus)

          Lese den Audio Stream als VLC Geschwindigkeit anstatt als Hardware Geschwindigkeit (standardmäßig aus)

      --jack-input-auto-connect, --no-jack-input-auto-connect 

                                 Automatische Verbindung (standardmäßig aus)

          Automatisch die Input-Ports von VLC mit den verfügbaren Output-Ports verbinden. (standardmäßig aus)

 Hardware Audioausgabe (jack)

      --jack-auto-connect, --no-jack-auto-connect 

                                 Automatisch mit beschreibbaren Clients verbinden (standardmäßig an)

          Wenn aktiviert, wird diese Option die Tonausgabe an die zuerst gefundenen schreibbaren Hardware(Jack)-Clients leiten. (standardmäßig an)

      --jack-connect-regex <Text> 

                                 Mit passenden Clients verbinden, auf die ... passt

          Wenn "Automatisch verbinden" aktiviert ist, werden nur JACK-Clients, die dem regulären Ausdruck entsprechen, für eine Verbindung in

          Betracht gezogen.

      --jack-gain <Fließkommazahl [0,000000 .. 8,000000]> 

                                 Softwareverstärker

          Diese lineare Verstärkung wird im Programm angewandt.

```

Da jack bereits läuft, sehe ich keine Option, wie man vlc überreden kann, jack zu verwenden. Ohne Parameter wird alsa verwendet und das GUI stellt keine Möglichkeit zur Verfügung, auf jack zu wechseln - es sei denn ich habe sie noch nicht gefunden.

Vermutlich sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ..

----------

## firefly

Laut dem link den ich schon gepostet habe muss audio auf ""Extras → Einstellungen → Audio → Ausgabemodul" auf "Hardware-Audioausgabe" " gesetzt werden

https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC/#VLC-mit-Jack

----------

## Erdie

OK, ich war im Urlaub, der Wind hat auf Island meine 1500€ teure DSLR zerdeppert und heute abend werde ich die Option testen - DANKE  :Wink: 

Man kann ja nicht immer Pech haben ..

----------

## Erdie

Funktioniert leider nicht. VLC spielt weiterhin über ALSA ab. Ich kann das sofort sehen weil die Soundkarten über verschiedene Kanäle eines Mischpultes laufen. Jetzt erinnere ich mich, das hatte ich vorher schon probiert. USE Flag ist gesetzt, jetzt kann ich mir nur noch vorstellen, dass vlc das jack plugin nicht nutzt oder dass es trotz use flag nicht existiert. Sicher wird das in der Gentoo Community nicht so intensiv getestet, schließlich ist jack ja mehr was exotisches.

----------

## Erdie

Ok, Lösung gefunden. Man muß das Audioausgabemodul auf "Hardware" setzen UND VLC mit dem Kommandozeilenparamter

```
--jack-connect-reges system
```

starten. Dann gehts. Wer hätte das gedacht.

----------

## firefly

Und wer hätte es gedacht so steht es auch im meinem geposteten link  :Wink: 

 *https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC/#VLC-mit-Jack wrote:*   

> VLC mit Jack
> 
> Wer verschiedene Audio-Anwendungen verbinden will oder wer geringe Latenzen braucht, verwendet den JACK Audio-Server. Um VLC auf diesen einzustellen, muss das Paket vlc-plugin-jack installiert sein (siehe oben) und dann in "Extras → Einstellungen → Audio → Ausgabemodul" auf "Hardware-Audioausgabe" gestellt werden. Gerade diese klanglich Schaffenden möchten evtl. gerne mal ein Youtube-Video zum Vergleich öffnen und bräuchten dazu mehrere Soundkarten. Mit VLC reicht eine, allerdings muss das Video derzeit erst noch runtergeladen werden und lässt sich nicht per URL öffnen.
> 
> vlc --jack-connect-regex system 

 

Zugegeben es ist in der erklärung nicht unbeding klar dass man vlc mit diesem befehl starten soll

----------

## Erdie

Du hast ja schon recht. Ich finde aber, dass es nicht besonders intuitiv ist für ein Tool, welches sich intuitiv "verkauft". Die Erwartung ist eben, ich stelle irgendwo etwas um, sei es Kommandozeilenparameter oder GUI Option, und dann funzt es. An 2 Stellen schrauben ist schon komisch.  Und dann noch die Bezeichnung "Hardware", die wohl zum Ziel hat die Russen zu verwirren. Als ob eine ALSA Soundkarte keine Hardware wäre. Nun  ja, so erntet man seine Erfolgserlebnisse.

----------

## firefly

Könnte auch eine schlechte Übersetzung sein.

Laut dem arch wiki für jack heißen die optionen etwas anders und man kann wohl mehr einstellen:

 *https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#VLC_-_no_audio_after_starting_JACK wrote:*   

> VLC - no audio after starting JACK
> 
> Run VLC and change the following menu options:
> 
>     Tools > Preferences
> ...

 

----------

